
The Slack Chat That Changed Astronomy - lnguyen
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/10/neutron-star-slack/543147/?single_page=true
======
mwrouse
This was very disappointing.

Was really hoping for one giant chat that astronomers from around the world
were just sharing what they were learning at an instant... ️

